# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ที่ดินถมแล้ว พร้อมน้ำ ไฟ ถนนคอนกรีต กว้าง 10 เมตร ติดถนน เลี่ยงเมือง สันป่าตอง

## vichai2016

*ที่ดินถมแล้ว พร้อมน้ำ ไฟ ถนนคอนกรีต กว้าง 10 เมตร ติดถนน เลี่ยงเมือง สันป่าตอง หางดง บ้านกาด สราญรมณ์วิวล์
เริ่มต้น ตรวละ 3900* 
พร้อมบ้านเดี่ยว 50 ตรว. 790000

----------


## vichai2016

โครงการสราญรมณ์ ที่ดินจัดสรร ติดถนนใหญ่ หางดง สันป่าตอง บ้านกาด ใกล้ห้างฯ ตลาด รพ. ที่ว่าการอำเภอสันป่าตอง 
มีรถประจำทางผ่านหน้าโครงการ 
ผ่อนได้กับ ธอส. ดอกเบี้ยถูกตามนโยบายบ้านประชารัฐ

----------


## vichai2016

สนใจโทรติดต่อได้เลยนะครับ

----------


## vichai2016

ที่ดินติดถนน เลี่ยงเมือง สันป่าตอง หางดง บ้านกาด สราญรมณ์วิวล์ ติดต่อโทรสอบถามได้เลยครับ

----------


## vichai2016

ท่านใดสนใจที่ดินสันป่าตอง สอบถามได้เลยครับ

----------


## Crystalclear

ท่านใดสนใจที่ดินสันป่าตอง สอบถามได้เลยครับ

----------


## vichai2016

ที่ดินถมแล้ว พร้อมน้ำ ไฟ ถนนคอนกรีต กว้าง 10 เมตร ติดถนน เลี่ยงเมือง สันป่าตอง หางดง บ้านกาด สราญรมณ์วิวล์
เริ่มต้น ตรวละ 3900 
พร้อมบ้านเดี่ยว 50 ตรว. 790000

----------


## vichai2016

ท่านใดสนใจที่ดินสันป่าตอง สอบถามได้เลยครับ

----------


## vichai2016

ท่านใดสนใจที่ดินสันป่าตอง สอบถามได้เลยครับ

----------


## vichai2016

ที่ดินถมแล้ว พร้อมน้ำ ไฟ ถนนคอนกรีต กว้าง 10 เมตร ติดถนน เลี่ยงเมือง สันป่าตอง หางดง บ้านกาด สราญรมณ์วิวล์
เริ่มต้น ตรวละ 3900 
พร้อมบ้านเดี่ยว 50 ตรว. 790000

----------


## vichai2016

ติดถนน เลี่ยงเมือง สันป่าตอง หางดง บ้านกาด สราญรมณ์วิวล์

----------


## vichai2016

ติดถนน เลี่ยงเมือง สันป่าตอง หางดง บ้านกาด สราญรมณ์วิวล์

----------


## vichai2016

เริ่มต้น ตรวละ 3900
พร้อมบ้านเดี่ยว 50 ตรว. 790000

----------


## vichai2016

ที่ดินถมแล้ว พร้อมน้ำ ไฟ ถนนคอนกรีต กว้าง 10 เมตร ติดถนน เลี่ยงเมือง สันป่าตอง หางดง บ้านกาด สราญรมณ์วิวล์
เริ่มต้น ตรวละ 3900
พร้อมบ้านเดี่ยว 50 ตรว. 790000

----------


## vichai2016

ที่ดินถมแล้ว พร้อมน้ำ ไฟ ถนนคอนกรีต กว้าง 10 เมตร ติดถนน เลี่ยงเมือง สันป่าตอง หางดง บ้านกาด สราญรมณ์วิวล์
เริ่มต้น ตรวละ 3900
พร้อมบ้านเดี่ยว 50 ตรว. 790000

----------


## vichai2016

ที่ดินถมแล้ว พร้อมน้ำ ไฟ ถนนคอนกรีต กว้าง 10 เมตร ติดถนน เลี่ยงเมือง สันป่าตอง หางดง บ้านกาด สราญรมณ์วิวล์
เริ่มต้น ตรวละ 3900
พร้อมบ้านเดี่ยว 50 ตรว. 790000

----------


## vichai2016

ที่ดินถมแล้ว พร้อมน้ำ ไฟ ถนนคอนกรีต กว้าง 10 เมตร ติดถนน เลี่ยงเมือง สันป่าตอง หางดง บ้านกาด สราญรมณ์วิวล์
เริ่มต้น ตรวละ 3900
พร้อมบ้านเดี่ยว 50 ตรว. 790000

----------


## vichai2016

ที่ดินถมแล้ว พร้อมน้ำ ไฟ ถนนคอนกรีต กว้าง 10 เมตร ติดถนน เลี่ยงเมือง สันป่าตอง หางดง บ้านกาด สราญรมณ์วิวล์
เริ่มต้น ตรวละ 3900
พร้อมบ้านเดี่ยว 50 ตรว. 790000

----------


## vichai2016

ที่ดินถมแล้ว พร้อมน้ำ ไฟ ถนนคอนกรีต กว้าง 10 เมตร ติดถนน เลี่ยงเมือง สันป่าตอง หางดง บ้านกาด สราญรมณ์วิวล์
เริ่มต้น ตรวละ 3900
พร้อมบ้านเดี่ยว 50 ตรว. 790000

----------


## vichai2016

ที่ดินถมแล้ว พร้อมน้ำ ไฟ ถนนคอนกรีต กว้าง 10 เมตร ติดถนน เลี่ยงเมือง สันป่าตอง หางดง บ้านกาด สราญรมณ์วิวล์
เริ่มต้น ตรวละ 3900
พร้อมบ้านเดี่ยว 50 ตรว. 790000

----------


## vichai2016

ที่ดินถมแล้ว พร้อมน้ำ ไฟ ถนนคอนกรีต กว้าง 10 เมตร ติดถนน เลี่ยงเมือง สันป่าตอง หางดง บ้านกาด สราญรมณ์วิวล์
เริ่มต้น ตรวละ 3900
พร้อมบ้านเดี่ยว 50 ตรว. 790000

----------

